# 25c Tires: Conti Gp5000 vs Vittoria Corsa G+



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

*25mm Tires: Conti Gp5000 vs Vittoria Corsa G+*

25mm Tires: Conti Gp5000 vs Vittoria Corsa G+

GP5000: 330TPI, 220g
Corsa: 320TPI, 255g

Lots of people are saying the Corsa is a much more grippy and super supple ride w/ the high TPI. What do you guys think is the better 25mm tire package? (tire speed, ride quality, puncture resistance, lightweight)


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Michlin


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

How wide is a 25c tire?


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

velodog said:


> How wide is a 25c tire?


haa. i copied and pasted the 700 x 25C from conti's website while searching their specs. 

any info to add tho?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

25mm not 'C'. The 'C' goes with 700, not 25. I don't care how many tire manufacturers don't have a damn clue, they're wrong. The tire isn't 25 c's wide, it's 25mm wide.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

bro, i copied and pasted from here: https://www.continental-tires.com/bicycle/tires/race-tires/grand-prix-5000

i know that 21/23/25/28/32 are mm. 3 of 3 replies here have contributed nothing to the original post.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Not your bro, dude. Ever heard the term 'light, fast, cheap' or 'light, fast, durable'? Pick 2 and you're good. Speed and ride quality tough. Good ride comes from a casing that is probably not durable but in Vittoria's tire the tread compound is soft and feels nice. Good traction too. If you start building a bunch of puncture resistance into a tire the ride quality and 'speed' will generally suffer. I rarely flat so I can ride the Corsa no problem, I love them. Not currently using them (I'm on 44mm Compass/Rene Herse) but they are very nice. The new 5000 seems like a really nice tire but I have approx 0 miles on them.

ETA: Obviously you should have originally posted this in 'Wheels/Tires'...


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

To make a broad generality, Conti's are well made, practical, and generally wear well. Vittoria tires impress you as being the best tire you've ever had......until the day they fall to pieces, usually in half the time of a Conti...

I've got a set of Vittorias on one of my bikes right now. After riding it last weekend for a long ride, I thought to myself, "Wow, these are nice tires! I hope they last till August..."

So, the question is, are you sensible or emotional?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

sramred said:


> 25mm Tires: Conti Gp5000 vs Vittoria Corsa G+
> 
> *GP5000: 330TPI, 220g
> Corsa: 320TPI, 255g
> ...


Let's not get too carried away with thread count. Keep in mind that when a tire manufacturer boasts a thread count, it is the TOTAL thread count, not the thread count per layer. Most tires with a total thread count over 300 have three layers, so would be a little over 100TPI per layer which will still give you a nice ride.

The other issue is that even on tires with higher thread counts per layer, it's really a law of diminishing returns. In other words, you will notice a drastic improvement in ride quality going from 30TPI to 60TPI, a lesser improvement going from 60TPI to 120TPI, and virtually no noticeable difference going from 120TPI to 240TPI. 

As CXWrench implied, you are not going to get every quality you want in a tire. The most supple and fast the tire, the more puncture prone and less durable it will be. Lighter means less material which translates to shorter life and less puncture resistance - no way around that. 

Probably not what you wanted to hear.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I and a lot of other people prefer the Corsas. The other 50% or so that have tried both prefer the Contis.

Tires wear out. Look for good sales and get them both is really the only way to know for sure what you'll think and neither is so bad or good as compared to the other that you won't want to use them so you will have lost nothing in the long term.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Everyone is different. Riding style, weight, speed, preferred/ideal pressure, and, mostly, what do you value in a tire compared to someone else...etc.

Do the sensible thing and try both. 

They choose the Continental


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

cxwrench said:


> 25mm not 'C'. The 'C' goes with 700, not 25. I don't care how many tire manufacturers don't have a damn clue, they're wrong. The tire isn't 25 c's wide, it's 25mm wide.


I thought it referred to how tall, not how wide.

At any rate, I'd put a plug in for the Vittoria Corsas. I'm not the kind of person who will tell you I feel the difference between butyl versus latex tubes, carbon versus aluminum seat posts, or 172.5 versus 175.0 cranks. In the past I've primarily used Michelin Pro 4 or Conti 4000s tires. I tried the Vittorias a few years ago and was really bowled over by how nice they ride. Some folks say that they wear out really quickly, but that hasn't been my experience, although I think the Michelins do last a bit longer. Excel Sports often has good deals on them. I refuse to pay more than $40 for a bike tire.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

pmf said:


> I thought it referred to how tall, not how wide.
> 
> ......


They used to. The ERTRO number was more-or-less both back when tire profiles were nearly all toroidal. However, with thicker compounds and such, the cross-section is no longer always circular. You can still use that number, double it, and add it to the rim diameter to get a fairly accurate overall diameter.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

IME the Corsas have awesome ride and grip and flat about 2-3x more often than Conti's. I've got between 1000-2000 miles on the 5000s now and can say the ride and grip are slightly better (especially wet traction), but the tread life is reduced by at least 25%. I'll keep riding them though - some have said the 5000 is less puncture resistant than the 4000, but (jinxing myself), I haven't noticed it.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I've now used both. The Vittoria were really light and fast. But very thin, punctured easily. Also, hole did not seal easily. And the texture was different, so neither a plug nor a patch on the inside stuck. I'm now running the 5000s. Slightly heavier, but rolling seems about the same. More normal tire, so if I do get a puncture, I expect a plug or a patch to actually hold. Don't know how long these will last in comparison, but the Vittorias wore quite quickly.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

OldChipper said:


> IME the Corsas have awesome ride and grip and flat about 2-3x more often than Conti's. I've got between 1000-2000 miles on the 5000s now and can say the ride and grip are slightly better (especially wet traction), but the tread life is reduced by at least 25%. I'll keep riding them though - some have said the 5000 is less puncture resistant than the 4000, but (jinxing myself), I haven't noticed it.


Just got my 5000's on, super excited to try them out to see how they feel over my 25C Corsa G+ 1.0 The corsa's were super soft, like riding on a box of tissues. I ran them at 85F, 90R




Jwiffle said:


> I've now used both. The Vittoria were really light and fast. But very thin, punctured easily. Also, hole did not seal easily. And the texture was different, so neither a plug nor a patch on the inside stuck. I'm now running the 5000s. Slightly heavier, but rolling seems about the same. More normal tire, so if I do get a puncture, I expect a plug or a patch to actually hold. Don't know how long these will last in comparison, but the Vittorias wore quite quickly.



don't you mean the Gp5000 is lighter?

Corsa actual weight: 260.6g, 262.9g
Gp5000 actual weight: 207.3g, 227.1g


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

sramred said:


> don't you mean the Gp5000 is lighter?
> 
> Corsa actual weight: 260.6g, 262.9g
> Gp5000 actual weight: 207.3g, 227.1g


The claimed weight I saw for the GP5000 is 300 grams (tubeless). 

I didn't actually weigh any of the tires, just going by what I saw as the listed weight. 

Sorry if I wasn't clear. I used tubeless versions of each tire.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

OldChipper said:


> IME the Corsas have awesome ride and grip and flat about 2-3x more often than Conti's. I've got between 1000-2000 miles on the 5000s now and can say the ride and grip are slightly better (especially wet traction), but the tread life is reduced by at least 25%. I'll keep riding them though - some have said the 5000 is less puncture resistant than the 4000, but (jinxing myself), I haven't noticed it.





Jwiffle said:


> The claimed weight I saw for the GP5000 is 300 grams (tubeless).
> 
> I didn't actually weigh any of the tires, just going by what I saw as the listed weight.
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't clear. I used tubeless versions of each tire.


oh i was talking about the regular clincher version. but i see you're right, the TL version of the GP5000 is around 300g. Thats actually heavier than the clincher version + supersonic tube...


----------

